# Chicken Liver?



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

I know it will be awhile before I potentially introduce chicken livers, but I saw some at Whole Foods in a little tub. Would it be worth buying them if they are reasonably priced and freezing them until I need them?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Yep! Thats a great way to feed organs. Reasonable price, prepackaged....just gotta see if your dogs will actually eat them! We stay away from chicken livers because to be honest, they are oooey, gooey and messy. We have tried all the tricks in the books to get our dogs to eat organ meat willingly so we have to "shove" organs down their throats and chicken livers are a pain to deal with. We personally feed pork livers the most because of size and consistency.


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

Would chicken livers generally be found in a chicken back? If so, I think I accidentally fed chicken livers to Millie a few times and she had NO issues whatsoever :smile: And she even eats kibble meals still....(not much longer). Gotta love puppy's digestive systems!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Well, then just keep an eye on her and adjust if necessary. If you notice her having loose stool just trim fat, skin and organs off. If not don't sweat it :wink:


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

BrownieM said:


> Would chicken livers generally be found in a chicken back?


If you are talking about those little pinkish thingies, those are kidneys. Livers are much larger.


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Yep! I would definitely get those!

And our trick to feeding organ.......feed it frozen! We make "organ muffins" (ewww) out of our organs and freeze them. Then just plop them into their bowls with a meal and they have no issue eating them. I think they're less smelly that way and a better texture for them.


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

RawFedDogs said:


> If you are talking about those little pinkish thingies, those are kidneys. Livers are much larger.


I'm talking about red/liver colored, squishyness. Its not the little bean looking thing.


----------



## bumblegoat (May 12, 2010)

BrownieM said:


> I'm talking about red/liver colored, squishyness. Its not the little bean looking thing.


Chicken kidneys are not bean looking, they really have no defined shape. They are a lighter red than the liver, and the liver is quite big. The kidneys are usually stuck to the back of the chicken.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Northwoods10 said:


> Yep! I would definitely get those!
> 
> And our trick to feeding organ.......feed it frozen! We make "organ muffins" (ewww) out of our organs and freeze them. Then just plop them into their bowls with a meal and they have no issue eating them. I think they're less smelly that way and a better texture for them.


I do this with Flip, but we make organ ice cubes in one of those silicone tray things...it's awesome!


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

The red blobs which you can scoop out are the kidneys. 
http://www.themodernapprentice.com/chicken_back2.jpg
All that red stuff on the sides of the spine is kidney.
The little white bean thing, I've seen it, no idea what it might be.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Lucky doesn't like fresh fish or organs. 

She gets canned fish. What I do is whenever she gets a meal of canned fish I chop up the organ into little pieces and mix it in with her canned fish. She loves it and gobbles it up. I don't do the organs with every fish meal, just once a week with a fish meal.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Thats how I got my dogs to originally eat liver. Over time they got used to it and now I can just put a glob of liver in a bowl and the gobble it up. In the beginning they wouldn't touch it.


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

I also feed chicken livers because they are small and convenient. I freeze them in ice cube trays too before dumping them into a container. My current trick is to put a tiny smudge of peanut butter on my palm and the chicken liver on top of it. He gobbles it ight up but would not touch it otherwise.


----------

